# Monarch rules



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Monarch is the best! I told Scott that when I did the Halloween show at the Smithsonian showing off some of my kits that the cleaning crew moved the tables and lost Sinbad lamp. So he sent me one and it arrived today! I already have it together. :thumbsup: Way to go Scott - your the best! And I can't wait for Gorgo to come to us!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> Monarch is the best! I told Scott that when I did the Halloween show at the Smithsonian showing off some of my kits that the cleaning crew moved the tables and lost Sinbad lamp. So he sent me one and it arrived today! I already have it together. :thumbsup: Way to go Scott - your the best! And I can't wait for Gorgo to come to us!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


Look for a summer release.


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a link to Monarch's website? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mr.victor said:


> Does anyone have a link to Monarch's website? I can't seem to find it.


This seems to work:

http://monarchmodels.net/index.cfm

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, I'm waiting, what ARE the Monarch Rules?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

John P said:


> Okay, I'm waiting, what ARE the Monarch Rules?


GROOOOOOOANNNN!!!!! Good one John!!
Steve


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

There is usually a long wait for Monarch relesaes; however, they are a very small company with undoubtably limited resources and given the huge expence of designing and making the patterns and molds, this is understandable. In the end though their kits are well worth the wait.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

dreadnaught726 said:


> There is usually a long wait for Monarch relesaes; however, they are a very small company with undoubtably limited resources and given the huge expence of designing and making the patterns and molds, this is understandable. In the end though their kits are well worth the wait.


The guys overseas are the reason for long delays.Gorgo is his last commitment with them.Stalling to save your business is never fun.Scott is a styrene God!! And despite what the rumors are Monarch is still alive & kicking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey guys! I just wanted to say how much I think Scott is a great guy! He sent me a missing piece from Sinbad that fell off of my kit at a show. He sent it for free and asked for nothing in return. To me that's OUTSTANDING for a company. The only other thing I can say is that I just wish the kits were made in USA or Canada and not China. But I will always buy what ever kits they make cause the kits are great kits. Love the Ghost too!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Will the Moon Suit kit ever be produced? It's no longer listed on the web site.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes he still intends on producing the Moon Suit, he sent me a mock up Box last summer along with other cool stuff...
















... the moonsuit is slated for 2014, but who knows for sure?... delays have happened before and are bound to happen again, but I believe these quality kits are worth the wait :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I really personally am looking forward to the Fly kit. That was a very good movie and the kit looks like it would be really nice.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Mcdee, when you said quality kits, there could not be a better term for the kits that Monarch put out. I have the three kits so far released and other kit manufacturers should aspire to this. Great kit, great pose, great box, great instructions. Without a doubt, the most looked for kit as a complete package! I will always buy Monarch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If the Moon Suit is very affordable,the first thing that comes to mind is to purchase several of them.Making a moon diorama with several Moon Suit wearing astronauts in this diorama setting would be fantastic.Hopefully Monarch will include several decal numbers on a decal sheet to represent different astronauts.Maybe even include two different heads in each box.One clean shaven and one with either a mustache or full beard.Perhaps even a bald guy,or better yet,an alien head.The Moon Suit looks like a nostalgic one.It should enjoy a great sales potential in my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I certainly hope the figure will be at least in 1/8th scale.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> I certainly hope the figure will be at least in 1/8th scale.


Pretty sure it will be 1/8 scale...Those Boxes are the same size as the Ghost Box:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:woohoo:Long live the Monarchy!!!!!!
The Fly's a must have! As Michael says, I'll be picking up EVERYTHING they produce.....
Thanks for posting the pics of the Moonsuit Denis. It's the first time I've seen the box art for it.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's going to be a cool kit with a Moon Scape base.
Taken straight from a NASA prototype: 















xsavoie wrote:
If the Moon Suit is very affordable,the first thing that comes to mind is to purchase several of them.Making a moon diorama with several Moon Suit wearing astronauts in this diorama setting would be fantastic.Hopefully Monarch will include several decal numbers on a decal sheet to represent different astronauts.Maybe even include two different heads in each box.One clean shaven and one with either a mustache or full beard.Perhaps even a bald guy,or better yet,an alien head.The Moon Suit looks like a nostalgic one.It should enjoy a great sales potential in my opinion. 
Great ideas:thumbsup: ...but you forgot one...
...a cracked visor and the skeletal remains inside the Suit of the Forgotten Astronaut of Crater Mare...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> ...a cracked visor and the skeletal remains inside the Suit of the Forgotten Astronaut of Crater Mare...
> Mcdee


 I love the idea!!
Actually I think I've seen something along those lines in a book called "Space Wrecks". I can't recall the author but there's lots of cool paintings of wrecked and derelict spacecraft...

Chris.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Yes he still intends on producing the Moon Suit, he sent me a mock up Box last summer along with other cool stuff...
> 
> ... the moonsuit is slated for 2014, but who knows for sure?... delays have happened before and are bound to happen again, but I believe these quality kits are worth the wait :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Just got around to checking back on this topic, thanks for the info. Looking forward to the kit. Understand he's a one-man show and has a full time job, but 2 years till release is rather long, especially since it was announced over a year ago. Do you know what the hold up is?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

From what I understand his producer in China is less than Stellar...and he is trying to give us a kit per year...
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I'm not sure an astronaut's body would turn to a skeleton due to limited air supply in the suit and the vacuum of space.But a little cheating is quite okay.I think I saw such a scene in a comic book before.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmmm...you may be right...
....May have to settle for a freeze dried version....















Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

moon zero two


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is Scott still going to make the Aurora Dracula parody kit Count Floyd from SCTV?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

There is no conclusion about what would exactly happen to an astronaut's body if he would die in outer space.From the info I gathered on the internet,depending if the spacesuit had a leak in it or not,and about how far from a star the astronaut would be would be a factor.From partial decomposition to skeletal remains,it would depend on circumstances and time elapsed.It would vary from a fresh looking corpse,to mummified,and finally after a long time,as anything ends up,would turn to ashes.Space is a vaccuum,but it also has the powerful cosmic rays to take into consideration.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> There is no conclusion about what would exactly happen to an astronaut's body if he would die in outer space.From the info I gathered on the internet,depending if the spacesuit had a leak in it or not,and about how far from a star the astronaut would be would be a factor.From partial decomposition to skeletal remains,it would depend on circumstances and time elapsed.It would vary from a fresh looking corpse,to mummified,and finally after a long time,as anything ends up,would turn to ashes.Space is a vaccuum,but it also has the powerful cosmic rays to take into consideration.


Bradbury's 'Rocket Man" come to mind here. Its chilling when dad tells son about how many ways there are to die in space. and how quick they are..

I'd have 5-6 of these Monarch Moonsuits at least ..Strength in numbers you know...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I certainly hope that two sets of optional arms and hands will be included with this kit.Example:Right and left arms extended,right arm and left arm bent at elbow level.Right and left hands opened,as well as right and left hands closed enough to hold space tools.Talk about the possibilities.Wouldn't hurt to include several space tools,and perhaps even a small space object such as probe on the moon surface,either intact or crashed.The extra options could greatly increase the sale of multiple astronaut kits per modeler.Will this kit also include a small section of moon surface for the Astronaut to rest on.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

This kit also reminds me of a toy from my youth:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> I certainly hope that two sets of optional arms and hands will be included with this kit.Example:Right and left arms extended,right arm and left arm bent at elbow level.Right and left hands opened,as well as right and left hands closed enough to hold space tools.Talk about the possibilities.Wouldn't hurt to include several space tools,and perhaps even a small space object such as probe on the moon surface,either intact or crashed.The extra options could greatly increase the sale of multiple astronaut kits per modeler.Will this kit also include a small section of moon surface for the Astronaut to rest on.


Well I heard that it would have a Moonbase and the Box Art clearly shows a crashed Probe...









not sure of any extra arms though???... but just imagine what you could do with even the basics 
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Boy howdy, would I still like a "glow Ghost." I so enjoyed that kit that I'm giving the one I built up to my sister for Christmas, and now it looks as if I'll have to put together another one. The sacrifices we sometimes make for family!
And all the previously discussed Monarch kits are also on my must have list.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Also a full decal sheet with stripes and numbers from 1 to 9.:thumbsup:


----------

